
DeVos opens investigation into Princeton after its president deems school racist - viggity
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/exclusive-education-department-opens-investigation-into-princeton-university-after-president-deems-racism-embedded-in-the-school
======
rbecker
Racism against, and in favor, of who? Princeton vs US demographics (in %),
from most to least represented:

    
    
              Princeton  US    ratio
      Asian   20.9       5.3    3.94
      Jewish   8.0       2.15   3.72
      Black    7.7      12.7    0.61
      White   34.7      59.4    0.58
      Latino   9.5      17.6    0.54
    

Sources:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_Sta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Jews](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Jews)
(using average of 2.15%)

[https://hillel.org/college-guide/list/record/princeton-
unive...](https://hillel.org/college-guide/list/record/princeton-university)

[https://www.collegefactual.com/colleges/princeton-
university...](https://www.collegefactual.com/colleges/princeton-
university/student-life/diversity/#secEthnic)

------
viggity
tl;dr - Princeton's President says that racism is systemic at Princeton.
Department of Education looks to see if they violated Title IX and request all
the federal funds sent to Princeton.

It will be interesting to see how fast the virtue signaling and self-
flagellation stops at each university. (at least from the administration at
each school).

